# Hello Everyone.



## sgdgolf (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you so much for letting me join this forum. I have been married for 23 years, together 27 years. In the last 5 years we have had a lot of ups and downs, so I am eager to post about what is going on and whether we can ever go back to our "innocent years."


----------

